# Vegemite in Joberg



## GWalker (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey All Aussies,

Has anyone found Vegemite in Johannesburg yet?
My secret stash was found and eaten...

Cheers

Gaz


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

GWalker said:


> Hey All Aussies,
> 
> Has anyone found Vegemite in Johannesburg yet?
> My secret stash was found and eaten...
> ...


Could you deal with Marmite? Have you tried that? 
Next time you must find a better secret stash!!


----------

